# Long Bit



## mi77915 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am considering whether or not I can use my router table (with a special fence) as a jointer. I have seen this done before, however, is there a straight router bit available that has a cutting edge that is at least 1 3/4" long with a 1/4" shank? I have done a search on google, but have had not results. 
Am I asking too much of my router to do this? 

Thank you,

Tom


----------



## mi77915 (Aug 15, 2009)

I found what I was looking for.

Tom


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

mi77915 said:


> I am considering whether or not I can use my router table (with a special fence) as a jointer. I have seen this done before, however, is there a straight router bit available that has a cutting edge that is at least 1 3/4" long with a 1/4" shank? I have done a search on google, but have had not results.
> Am I asking too much of my router to do this?
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


Hi Tom

You are pushing a 1/4 " shank for that sort of thing. 1/2" would be better and kitchen fitters use long ones all the time.

HTH

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Just take a nice light cut and you should be o.k.Use a piece of paper as a shim between your out feed (left-hand) fence and sub fence. This will be how much you take off the board.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys


Router Jointer Fence
Router Workshop: jointer101102

bits
4 pc 1/4" SH Extra Long Trim & straight Router Bit Set - eBay (item 140338649288 end time Sep-07-09 19:55:19 PDT)

1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 140341225034 end time Sep-20-09 19:52:32 PDT)

======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If this is to be more than a one off, then I would have to agree with Peter, a 1/4" shank bit is not what any experienced routologist would use.


----------



## mi77915 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input and suggestions. I only need this longer bit for a project (table) that has legs that are 1 ¾” square. I will be gluing up larger width boards and will need to cut them to the appropriate width. I may (or may not) need to plane the cut surfaces after I cut them to width on my table saw. 
However, I do plan on taking extremely shallow cuts. I do understand that a ¼”shank is not really suited for this type of work, but unfortunately, that is what my older router has.

Thanks for the links; I will look into them as soon as I have time (this afternoon).

Thanks,

Tom


----------

